# Copper Johnson sprite spoon



## bassie02 (Aug 7, 2014)

I just bought a 1/4oz copper Johnson sprite spoon because i am planning on catching some nice reds and trout. I also bought some root beer Doa shrimp. Do u guys like these lures


----------

